# Fish safety?



## meatball (Jul 28, 2010)

Alright, so I screwed up big time today. Our local fish monger had a sale on wahoo and I got two pounds of it. When I got home, I was anxious to get to work - I am a freelance writer, work from home and am really over-stressed about this particular deadline I'm on.

Long story short, I left the fish in my truck for about two hours by accident (no cooler, no ice, just my hot car). I immediately put the fish in my fridge when I realized my mistake. Now it's about an hour later and the fish looks like it's OK and doesn't smell overly "fishy" or bad. In the meantime, I went back and purchased more fish to cook tonight. However, I hate to have the first batch go to waste if it's still edible, but obviously I don't want my family to get sick. 

Any thoughts or food safety facts would be much appreciated...thanks in advance.


----------



## bbally (Jul 28, 2010)

It will be OK, it will not be ideal quality, but it will be OK.

Wash with Baking soda rinse, then you will need to bake it or fry it.  Do not poach it.  No baking and stuffing it, only fillet cooking.


----------



## meatball (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks bbally...the fish really does seem OK, but I've hemmed and hawed on this thing and I think I'm not going to risk it. It was hot today and the fish was on sale pretty cheap. I finally found this on the FDA website and it was definitely well above 90* in my truck...

Never leave seafood or other perishable food out of the refrigerator for more than 2 hours - or, for more than 1 hour when temperatures are above 90 °F. Bacteria that can cause illness grow quickly at warm temperatures (temperatures between 40 °F and 140 °F). (http://www.fda.gov/Food/ResourcesForYou/Consumers/ucm077331.htm#store)


----------



## corn cob (Jul 28, 2010)

> but I've hemmed and hawed on this thing and I think I'm not going to risk it.


A wise decision !!!


----------



## bbally (Jul 28, 2010)

Meatball said:


> Thanks bbally...the fish really does seem OK, but I've hemmed and hawed on this thing and I think I'm not going to risk it. It was hot today and the fish was on sale pretty cheap. I finally found this on the FDA website and it was definitely well above 90* in my truck...
> 
> Never leave seafood or other perishable food out of the refrigerator for more than 2 hours - or, for more than 1 hour when temperatures are above 90 °F. Bacteria that can cause illness grow quickly at warm temperatures (temperatures between 40 °F and 140 °F). (http://www.fda.gov/Food/ResourcesForYou/Consumers/ucm077331.htm#store)


By food code you have 4 hours.   The only exception to that timeline would be if it was vaccum packed.  Then you have two hours due to C. Botulism.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 28, 2010)

Now there Meatball I would listen to Bob (Bbally) he really knows what he is talking about


----------



## meatball (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, it's an interesting topic for sure considering some, including myself, eat a lot of fish raw. I did enjoy the wahoo last night, though it wasn't smoked. Just grilled it and seasoned it with mojo. Very tasty and I'll probably smoke it next time.


----------

